# Omega Seamaster Case Back 14390-



## stjuk (Jun 22, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I might find a case back for my Omegas Seamaster 30 mm cal. 285. ref. # 14390-61-SC?

Thank you!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

You could try WatchCo as they often have casebacks but they will be expensive. Alternatively, you could scan ebay for a donor Seamaster and have the caseback from that - swap it with your current one and then sell it (i.e. the donor) on.

Cheers


----------



## stjuk (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your help. It is turning out to be quite dificult.


----------

